# METEOROLOGÍA > Inundaciones >  16 muertos en la Costa Azul por inundaciones causadas por las lluvias

## sergi1907

Los aguaceros inundaron calles de Niza y Cannes y la cifra de fallecidos en el sur de Francia podría aumentar.

(EFE).- Las inundaciones en el sureste de Francia provocaron anoche 16 muertos, mientras que seis personas se encuentran desaparecidas, según los nuevos datos oficiales publicados este domingo por la Prefectura (delegación del Gobierno) del departamento de Alpes Marítimos.
"La mayor parte de los desaparecidos están en subterráneos de difícil acceso, por lo que la esperanza de encontrarles con vida es muy limitada", indicó a la prensa el subprefecto del departamento, Sébastian Humbert.
La "violencia" de las tormentas registradas anoche explica para el subprefecto el "elevado balance humano" de las inundaciones.
"Se trata de precipitaciones excepcionales y muy concentradas en zonas muy urbanizadas", señaló Humbert.
Agregó que el tráfico se ha restablecido en las autopistas del departamento, que permanecieron cortadas durante buena parte de la noche, pero que permanecen cortadas todas las conexiones ferroviarias.
Unos 29.000 hogares permanecen privados de electricidad por los daños causados por las inundaciones.
El presidente francés, François Hollande, viaja al lugar de la tragedia acompañado del ministro de Interior, Bernard Cazeneuve, con el fin de mostrar de forma directa la solidaridad de la nación a los afectados y visitará algunos de los lugares donde se han registrado muertos, indicó la Presidencia.
En algunas ciudades, como en Cannes, las autoridades han procedido a detenciones porque algunas personas habían aprovechado el caos para efectuar robos.
El portavoz del Ministerio del Interior, Pierre-Henry Brandet, achacó el duro balance de víctimas a "un fenómeno repentino, violento" en el que en dos horas cayeron más de 175 litros por metro cuadrado, el equivalente a dos meses de lluvia en la zona, según los servicios meteorológicos.


http://www.lavanguardia.com/sucesos/...#ixzz3ncydx9rK

----------

embalses al 100% (09-oct-2015),Jonasino (08-oct-2015),perdiguera (09-oct-2015)

----------


## Jonasino

> "En algunas ciudades, como en Cannes, las autoridades han procedido a detenciones porque algunas personas habían aprovechado el caos para efectuar robos."
> http://www.lavanguardia.com/sucesos/...#ixzz3ncydx9rK


Desde luego, lo que hay que ver.

----------

embalses al 100% (09-oct-2015)

----------

